# Another WW2 tanker visits.



## Tieleader (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey, all. Had the great fortune for another vet to visit us here @ the AHM. Joseph Busa served in Italy with the 4th Armored division. As is our custom we took him for a ride in Liberty, our daily drive tank. You may remember this particular Sherman from the James Garner movie "Tank". Had the pleasure to give him the 10 cent tour of the museum. One of the many perks of volunteering here is I get to paint some of the tanks and speak with great men like these! Life is good... until Monday comes around and I have to go back to the "real" world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2019)

Great !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2019)

Good to see.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2019)

Brilliant!

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2019)

Sweet


----------

